# What elements look best for a restaurant's logo?



## RoisinR (Dec 23, 2020)

We have a website for which we are designing different logos. The logos we define can vary depending on the topic. Some topics are very hard while others very easy. The topic we currently working on is restaurant and food related logos. We have been doing an indepth reaserch about which elements or food types could be used in a logo the thing we found out is that bowls,spoon fork and different barries can look great. But I am looking for more elements so my question here is that what elements do you believe can or will look good if they are used for a restaurant?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

This leads to cookie cutter results like the interior of fast food restaurants. It takes actual creative upsight to generate something with graphic power.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Spend some money on a professional graphic artist. If there is a nearby art college, consider hiring a professor or one of their best students/graduates.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

In the age of covid, I think the words "Yes! We're Open" are clear, hands down winners of what look best on a restaurant's logo. 🙃


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Don’t really understand the post. It’s not fishing for business since they don’t know how to proceed.

Most successful logos are based on some identifying element of the business, as the goal of a good logo is to identify and separate the logo-bearer from the rest of the crowd. 

Thus, a Greek family restaurant will not have a similar logo as a take-out sushi joint, and the sushi joint will not have a similar logo as a burger n’ beer place or a fine dining Italian place, or a seafood place, Thai, German Schnitzelhause,Vietnamese Pho, Donair, or a coffee and donut shop.

Bowls, forks, and “barries” indeed....


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I agree. There is no such thing as a generic logo. For a restaurant business to be successful it needs to be unique in such a way that it sets itself apart from the competition. It's branding and logo has to reflect that.

Is your website one of those that offers someone a collection of logos depending on the business they select? My experience is that those can be useful if you offer work from artists with imagination, but it's still generic.

Nothing beats (except commissioning your own graphic artist) those sites where artists take your input and design a logo for you.


----------



## Tyler520 (Oct 16, 2018)

As a restaurant designer, generic cut and paste graphics make me cringe. There are a few around town that I won't even step into because the logo is so terribly basic... One is just a spoon and bowl. Looks like it was taken from some 90s era clipart. 

Logos should be simple but specific, and speak to what is unique to the restaurant and sets out apart


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I could see using software to DIY a mockup, something to show to a professional graphic artist to kind of sketch what you want in broad strokes. I agree that the logo is kind of the face of your restaurant; it will be on the web site, on advertising, etc. It should be distinctive and professional looking.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

lobster, lobster basket, crab, shrimps, fish, fisher boat, lighthouse
pastry's, breads
Coffee bean, coffee bags, tea planter , coffee pot, mug, coffee cup, …
Copper cookpot, Dutch oven, campfire, fire, bbq, chuck wagon, …
"cloche", guéridon, soup ladle,, saucière, …
Fruit basket, fruit juicer, pineapple, grape, apple, …
Vegetable basket, corn cob, tomato, olives, …
Roast chicken, ham, roast beef, ribs, steak,
Ox, Pork, turkey, Chicken, …
Chef, pizzaiolo, diner server, maître d'hôtel,, …
Beer bottle, barrel, wine botle, ...
Milk jar, cheese, ice cream, milk shake, …
Burger, sandwich, bagel, fries, hotdog, …
...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

sigh.......
This is coming from someone who, for 20 years had " skin in the game". In my above post I mentioned several scenerios---prospective customers if you will.

The greek family restaurant wants customers to identify their business as " Greek family restaurant" , they do not want to tell customers, " sorry we dont serve gluten free wraps here"....

The take out sushi joint wants to be identified as a takeout sushi joint, they do not want to inform customers " sorry we cant accommodate sit down meals, and we don't have a liquor license".

Both of these businesses are working, functioning enterprises, their identity is unique, and that's what they want expressed in a logo.

For those with " skin in the game" its pretty easy to explain, for those who don't, its very hard. Don't know what else to say...


----------

